# CD/DVD/BR Laufwerk gesucht - ua speziell zum Rippen von CDs



## Worrel (23. März 2020)

Hallo.

Mein optisches Laufwerk macht langsam die Grätsche, daher brauche ich demnächst wohl ein neues.

Hauptsächlich werden damit Audio CDs gerippt, aber auch mal die Tonspur einer Musik DVD. Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, könnte es auch direkt ein BR Laufwerk werden.


1. Frage:

Ich hatte auch mal ein externes BR Laufwerk, das ich mir auf den Tisch stellen wollte und den Rechner halt darunter. Das hat aber nicht geklappt, dabei der dafür benötigten Kabellänge die BR Wiedergabe deutlich ruckelte. Inzwischen gibt es ja USB 3 mit höheren Datenraten. Ist das Problem da immer noch vorhanden?

2. Frage:

Aber wahrscheinlich wird's dann doch ein internes LW werden. Daher kommen wir zu meinem "Lebenswerk"  - meine CDs digitalisieren. 
Sprich: die müssen einwandfrei gelesen werden.
Und ich würde gerne die Hidden Tracks VOR dem ersten Lied rippen können. Kann mein jetziges LW leider nicht: da gibt a) Stille oder b) ein ständig wiederholtes kurzes Sample Datenmüll.


Spoiler



Beispiel CDs mit einem solchen Hidden Track:

die Ärzte - 13
Twin Peaks Season 2 OST & More

mehr siehe hier


ua bin ich auch auf diese Liste gestoßen:
https://forum.dbpoweramp.com/showthread.php?43786-CD-Drive-Accuracy-2019


Bonusfrage:

Was haltet ihr von Pioneer/Asus/... Laufwerken? was sind eure Favoriten? Sind die Laufwerke von Firma X tatsächlich besser oder zahlt man da nur den Namen mit?


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2020)

Wenn der Brenner wirklich 3.0 liefert und nicht nur "hat", sollt es gehen. 

Allerdings kosten BD-Brenner so viel, dass du Dir ach nen DVD-Brenner plus nen externen BD-Player kaufen kannst. Ist zwar in der Summe ein bisschen teurer, aber dafür brauchst du den PC dann nicht extra einzuschalten und keine Player-Software suchen, die vlt am Ende nur Probleme macht.


Ansonsten sind die CD/DVD-Laufwerke so ausgereift, dass es da keine merkbaren Unterschiede geben sollte. Was ich aber acht nicht weiß ist, ob diese Sache mit den Hiddentracks verlässlich machbar ist. 

Und was den "Namen" angeht: extern und BD gibt es ja praktisch eh nur Asus und Verbatim sowie ein Modell von LG. Intern kommen noch Panasonic, TEAC und SilverStone dazu. Bis auf letztere Firma also alles aus Video/Audio- oder PC-Technik bekannte Firmen.


----------

